# Is this what the 2021 will look like?



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)




----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

No. It will have the cross sport front end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This is the 2021


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I wonder if they will continue to use the stupid fake exhaust tips. Would it be so hard to make them functional....or just not have them.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> I wonder if they will continue to use the stupid fake exhaust tips. Would it be so hard to make them functional....or just not have them.


They will, just like almost every other car manufacturer does.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Veedubin02 said:


> They will, just like almost every other car manufacturer does.


Well, not all. I was behind a chevy traverse yesterday that had real ones that look very similar to the Atlas fake ones...(I didn't take this photo, but it shows the tips)









And VW group already does real tips on the Q7....so they know how!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> ...And VW group already does real tips on the Q7....so they know how!


Folks here have whined for years about the black soot on the tips. VW fixed that. Now folks whine because the tips are decorative. VW can't win no matter what they do.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> I wonder if they will continue to use the stupid fake exhaust tips. Would it be so hard to make them functional....or just not have them.


Can you explain why the design VW used is not acceptable? What is the advantage of the tips being part of the exhaust system?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> Well, not all. I was behind a chevy traverse yesterday that had real ones that look very similar to the Atlas fake ones...(I didn't take this photo, but it shows the tips)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I don't see an issue with the fake tips, I would like to hear your point of view, why does it bother you? It looks pretty polarizing with some google searching. Would like to get your thoughts.

Also note not all Audis use real tips either. 

SQ5:


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't mind the fake tips. My last car had real tips and it was a bitch to clean.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


>


Not anymore..


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I don't like fake things....fake tips, fake intakes, fake scoops, fake everything. If you want the look of dual chrome exhausts, put in the real thing. If you want to bury the exhaust underneath then just do it. Why put the effort into making it look like dual exhaust? I don't mind the 2020 Q7 with the hidden exhaust. Looks fine. At least it's honest about what it is!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Not sure if it is just the angle of the camera but it is looking like 2021 Atlas has taken the some parts from the same bin as the CrossSport. 

Edit: just looking back at this thread again and yes as you guys pointed out, it shares the same front end as the CrossSport :banghead: sorry...Excited nonetheless 

2021 Atlas










Atlas Crossport


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Damnit I want that new R logo badge.....might have to buy one and stick it on mine! 

Love the minimalism of that 'R'


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Not sure if it is just the angle of the camera but it is looking like 2021 Atlas has taken the some parts from the same bin as the CrossSport.
> 
> Edit: just looking back at this thread again and yes as you guys pointed out, it shares the same front end as the CrossSport :banghead: sorry...Excited nonetheless
> 
> 2021 Atlas


Where is that photo from?



Also here is another pic of the cross sport. Looks like an SE and SEL


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Where is that photo from?


VW teased it on social media today. 2021 Atlas will mirror the front styling of the CrossSport.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Yup. it was in their Social Media. Oh i didn't know it will mirror the rear as well. Aside from the length and sloping back, i thought maybe this is where they will be distinctly different.

Is it just me or do i see a bit of a 2018-2019 highlander look in the front?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> Yup. it was in their Social Media. Oh i didn't know it will mirror the rear as well. Aside from the length and sloping back, i thought maybe this is where they will be distinctly different.


You're right -- the rear doesn't look like the CrossSport. Looks like they just updated the bumper cover, lights, and the chrome under the lights. Edited my post. 

The new Atlas is now on VW.com.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It comes in green!! But the cross sport doesn't for some reason. 4mo is available on 2.0t finally, and you can get a 2.0t premium now. But no word on an sel premium r-line for the full size like the cross sport offers.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Nice color. That brown interior would look nice with that color. Is it me or does it resemble the 2018-2019 Highlander which I am not too fond off.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Anyone seen an image of the 2021 with front fogs? Every version I have seen is without.

Also, I don't like the new (old style) VW logo. I think the one they had was very nice.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> Anyone seen an image of the 2021 with front fogs? Every version I have seen is without.
> 
> Also, I don't like the new (old style) VW logo. I think the one they had was very nice.


Looking like they are doing away with separate front fogs. Seems to be consistent with the Atlas CrossSport. The order guide doesn't show one. All trims have the same type of headlights. Here it is copied from the website:

"LED headlights with integrated fog and cornering lights 
These available state-of-the-art headlights illuminate the road in poor weather conditions like rain, fog, and snowfall."

Logo is growing on me. Didn't like it at first but it wasn't going to dissuade me from buying a VW in the future anyway regardless of the way the logo looks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> Anyone seen an image of the 2021 with front fogs? Every version I have seen is without.
> 
> Also, I don't like the new (old style) VW logo. I think the one they had was very nice.





TablaRasa said:


> Looking like they are doing away with separate front fogs. Seems to be consistent with the Atlas CrossSport. The order guide doesn't show one. All trims have the same type of headlights. Here it is copied from the website:
> 
> "LED headlights with integrated fog and cornering lights
> These available state-of-the-art headlights illuminate the road in poor weather conditions like rain, fog, and snowfall."


The static reflector led cornering lights mounted perpindicular to the main led projector act as "all weather lights" which are the fancy way of saying fog lights. You turn them on the same way by pulling out the light switch. It deactivates AFS though. My Arteon has the same system (just a different switch). Notice on the light switch there is the all weather symbol instead of fog symbol.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

There's an SEL premium r line full size!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I still prefer the original or 'old' front ends. They're more unique and bold IMO, and the new Atlas just starts to blend into the Fords and Kias.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It is getting the chrome key from the arteon. (1 chrome and 1 black).


Also- it looks like it is losing the integrated homelink so they can whore out the accessory mirror version.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I really think at this point they are going to skip the 2020 and go straight to 2021. They haven't hit lots yet and the new ones (including CS) should arrive within a month or two anyway. Not out of the realm of possibility as they nixed the 2020 e-golf.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> I still prefer the original or 'old' front ends. They're more unique and bold IMO, and the new Atlas just starts to blend into the Fords and Kias.


I was thinking Highlander 2018-2019s


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> .....Is it me or does it resemble the 2018-2019 Highlander which I am not too fond off.


Because it has 4 wheels?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> The static reflector led cornering lights mounted perpindicular to the main led projector act as "all weather lights" which are the fancy way of saying fog lights. You turn them on the same way by pulling out the light switch. It deactivates AFS though. My Arteon has the same system (just a different switch). Notice on the light switch there is the all weather symbol instead of fog symbol.


Picture you uploaded is fuzzy. Is this the one you are referring to? many has commented that it doesn't act like a fog light at all compared to having a separate one at the bottom. What has been your experience?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Picture you uploaded is fuzzy. Is this the one you are referring to? many has commented that it doesn't act like a fog light at all compared to having a separate one at the bottom. What has been your experience?


Yes that is the "all weather light" universal image which will be on the Atlas and replace the fog light universal image. 

It works the same as a fog light- the led cornering lights are so bright that they cast a huge amount of light out to the sides similar to the effect of a fog light. I do not use the function because it disables the dynamic light assist and adaptive front lighting. I guess the assumption is that if you have it active, you should not need AFS/DLA since the weather is so bad.

I coded "intersection lights with route data" which might be available on the new Atlas as well. When you approach/enter an intersection, it fades both cornering/all weather lights on so that you can see a wider light beam for pedestrians you might not see. When you leave the intersection they fade off, and if you turn on a turn signal to turn, the opposite light fades out so the cornering function still operates.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

New refresh looks great. A couple things I’ve noticed and a couple questions. 

Noticed in a video with a r line that the mirrors had a little bubble underneath. Thinking the trim might come with the 360 view and not have it deleted (forget what r line also delayed - but maybe the park assist). 

Also in the close up of the headlights it looks like they pretty much adopted the cross sport look. However, am hoping the signal is different and still LED? Appears in the cross you can see a halogen bulb. But in the new atlas looks like the signal is a little different. Almost like 3 lines running horizontal or maybe it’s just the image. Hope they don’t go halogen. Also hope the rear is now LED. 

Fogs versus cornering lights I’m not too sure. But am also curious to see how they end up. 

Also the headlights I assume are like the cross sport. They call them IQ light and they also have AFS. Not sure if that means they move with the steering now? Hopefully with these lights they all illuminate further down the road (since the last IIHS testing only gave them a marginal to poor rating as they didn’t illuminate far enough down to road)

Car will also have updated car net to allow us to remote start over wifi and with our phones (which will definitely help with the short distance remote start we currently have). 

Would have loved to see a different engine or a hybrid option or something. Always next year I suppose.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2.0T available with 4Motion... hopefully it is available on SEL-P trim...

Also considering the Ascent.

https://media.vw.com/releases/1254


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> 2.0T available with 4Motion... hopefully it is available on SEL-P trim...
> 
> Also considering the Ascent.
> 
> https://media.vw.com/releases/1254


The ascent was nice. I felt it was more comfortable/luxurious feeling. But there was definitely significantly lessroom in the 3rd row and cargo area. That was a deal breaker for my family. Also I was unimpressed with the transmission and power. In other words it wasn't any better than the atlas is!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Tim K said:


> The ascent was nice. I felt it was more comfortable/luxurious feeling. But there was definitely significantly lessroom in the 3rd row and cargo area. That was a deal breaker for my family. Also I was unimpressed with the transmission and power. In other words it wasn't any better than the atlas is!


I want a turbo motor, for those high elevation ski areas in the Rockies and CA, something PA doesn't see. When you see 85 octane, you know you're in high elevation, and it sucks a lot of power from a naturally aspirated engine.

Plus, Subaru's Eyesight is also an advantage.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> I want a turbo motor, for those high elevation ski areas in the Rockies and CA, something PA doesn't see. When you see 85 octane, you know you're in high elevation, and it sucks a lot of power from a naturally aspirated engine.
> 
> Plus, Subaru's Eyesight is also an advantage.


As someone who has never seen 85 octane I will have to take your word for it!


----------



## twotwenty (May 11, 2019)

Tim K said:


> The ascent was nice. I felt it was more comfortable/luxurious feeling. But there was definitely significantly lessroom in the 3rd row and cargo area. That was a deal breaker for my family. Also I was unimpressed with the transmission and power. In other words it wasn't any better than the atlas is!


I shopped both the Atlas and the Ascent and came to the same basic conclusion, though I think the Atlas is very comfortable and drives very well. The Atlas was wider and we could fit car seats better in the second row with another passenger. The materials in the Ascent did seem a little better (not that the Atlas is bad - it’s just fine and nothing more), but I think the styling of the Atlas both inside and out is cleaner and will hold up better over time. 

We have a 2019 SEL. I didn’t get to test out the Eye Sight system driving the Ascent, but I find the ACC on our Atlas is very smooth and effective - plus I like that most of the warnings are silent and I’m not constantly being beeped at by the systems. 

I live in NYC so altitude is not an issue for us!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> There's an SEL premium r line full size!





jkopelc said:


> New refresh looks great. A couple things I’ve noticed and a couple questions.
> 
> Noticed in a video with a r line that the mirrors had a little bubble underneath. Thinking the trim might come with the 360 view and not have it deleted (forget what r line also delayed - but maybe the park assist).
> 
> ...


Yes the top trim SEL premium now comes in R-Line since the body kit now accommodates the park assistant. But remember there are SEL R-Line and se tech R-Line models as well like they used to offer. 

Front signals look non led but I read that they were led. And AFS is the turning projector lights which is on SEL and above (same for Arteon, Passat, cross sport trims as well). VW is finally aligning their trims across the models.

As for the lack of fogs, I literally just posted about the all weather lights and how they replace the fogs using the cornering lights in the housing (separate from the AFS main projector).


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

ice4life said:


> Yes the top trim SEL premium now comes in R-Line since the body kit now accommodates the park assistant. But remember there are SEL R-Line and se tech R-Line models as well like they used to offer.
> 
> Front signals look non led but I read that they were led. And AFS is the turning projector lights which is on SEL and above (same for Arteon, Passat, cross sport trims as well). VW is finally aligning their trims across the models.
> 
> As for the lack of fogs, I literally just posted about the all weather lights and how they replace the fogs using the cornering lights in the housing (separate from the AFS main projector).


I'd like to see them in action in comparison to dedicated fogs...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> I'd like to see them in action in comparison to dedicated fogs...


Maybe I can make a video of my Arteon to show you the massive difference. Trust me they are adequate. I'd say the light is better than the incandescent fogs any day.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Tim K said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see them in action in comparison to dedicated fogs...
> ...


 yes if you can. I know a lot of people are crying foul for not having separate fog lights. And yes, our Atlas did have separate fogs but for me, needed to change it to LEDs for me to even see a difference. Halogen fogs are, in my opinion, negligible improvement, if any at all. I know more and more, it seems that certain car brands are doing this integrated fog light designs moving forward

It can probably be also aesthetics. Some might say having those fog lights separately gives the car a better look. But then again this is a matter of preference. If anything, I'm really envious of those headlights compared to our Atlas. I've always wanted what they put in on the Teramont to be the same for the 2018 Atlas. It also gives the front end a different look


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> .....needed to change it to LEDs for me to even see a difference. Halogen fogs are, in my opinion, negligible improvement, if any at all....


You have any backup for your statements?


----------



## Atlasuno53 (Nov 28, 2017)

*No exciting colors*

No more Kurkuma Yellow. Too bad - it seemed to be the signature color for the Atlas. Glad I got mine - still get compliments on the color after two years.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Atlasuno53 said:


> No more Kurkuma Yellow. Too bad - it seemed to be the signature color for the Atlas. Glad I got mine - still get compliments on the color after two years.


 that color has been discontinued already since the 2019 model


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlasuno53 said:


> No more Kurkuma Yellow. Too bad - it seemed to be the signature color for the Atlas. Glad I got mine - still get compliments on the color after two years.


Where are you seeing the colors?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> yes if you can. I know a lot of people are crying foul for not having separate fog lights. And yes, our Atlas did have separate fogs but for me, needed to change it to LEDs for me to even see a difference. Halogen fogs are, in my opinion, negligible improvement, if any at all. I know more and more, it seems that certain car brands are doing this integrated fog light designs moving forward
> 
> It can probably be also aesthetics. Some might say having those fog lights separately gives the car a better look. But then again this is a matter of preference. If anything, I'm really envious of those headlights compared to our Atlas. I've always wanted what they put in on the Teramont to be the same for the 2018 Atlas. It also gives the front end a different look


I agree. I immediately switched to the LED fogs. Personally, I like the look of separate fogs aesthetically. I always feel like vehicles without them have some kind of "fill in" for that part of the bumper....and if they don't then it looks like too much body panel. I like how the figs break up that lower bumper without needing a faux intake.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Some more photos of the 2021


----------



## hxgaser (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photos. Maybe it is a way for me to justify my belonging, but I like the look of the current model better. 2021 seems to mellow out the strong front fascia design element, and is making it more mainstream. The flowing light to grill reminds me of Honda Pilot.










I like the bold look of the current generation better. But the 2.0T AWD... I can dig that.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are making it corporate, matching the Jetta and new Passat fronts. Personally really like the new front, would love a black out package to drop all the chrome like the Tiguan RLine Black.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Veedubin02 said:


> They are making it corporate, matching the Jetta and new Passat fronts..


or more like the T-Roc


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> or more like the T-Roc


which is also following the Jetta and Passat










GLI for the matching lower grill



















R-Line for the matching lower grill design:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

hmmm. oh ok. I thought I read somewhere that the T-Roc came first. It was introduced in April 2017. Jetta had sketches in December 2017 but then released in January 2018. Passat I believe was release in October 2018.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> hmmm. oh ok. I thought I read somewhere that the T-Roc came first. It was introduced in April 2017. Jetta had sketches in December 2017 but then released in January 2018. Passat I believe was release in October 2018.


Looking more you are right. I didn't realize it had been out that long, granted being non US market it doesnt matter as much to me lol. What I find interesting about this move is the new Golf/GTI is going a different route and the Tiguan seems to be the bridge, with Golf 8 like DRLs in the headlights and the light into grill flow of the T-Roc/Jetta/Passat/Atlas. The new Atlas DRLs look more like the Golf 7.5's.


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

Where is the integrated homelink? I've been wanting to retrofit, but the only one I know of is the mirror?


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

fake quad tail pipes?


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Am I the only thing that thinks the new Atlas styling is kind of ugly? They just added a bunch of weird fake chrome around the bottom... left and right intake grills?

The new wheels are nice, and the addition of wireless carplay is nice (hopefully there will be a way to enable this on older models).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Bluemeansgo said:


> and the addition of wireless carplay is nice (hopefully there will be a way to enable this on older models).


There isn't any wireless carplay.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

801 said:


> Where is the integrated homelink? I've been wanting to retrofit, but the only one I know of is the mirror?


I believe they dropped it from the overhead panel so that there wouldn't be the weird redundant configured vehicles with the mirror as well. It is now solely an accessory via the mirror.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

studlee said:


> fake quad tail pipes?


 fake dual tail pipes clearly weren't enough! More tailpipe!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> fake dual tail pipes clearly weren't enough! More tailpipe!


Non R-Lines have dual. R-Lines have quad.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> fake dual tail pipes clearly weren't enough! More tailpipe!


LOL its funny after our previous discussion on fake tail pipes and you had the pick of the Chevy Traverse I actually saw a new Sierra AT4 pickup with fake exhausts.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Veedubin02 said:


> LOL its funny after our previous discussion on fake tail pipes and you had the pick of the Chevy Traverse I actually saw a new Sierra AT4 pickup with fake exhausts.


Those aren't fake exhausts. Fake exhausts have no outlet. These are just exhaust tips. Take a look at the atlas, there are plastic pieces in the fake exhausts and the outlet is under the car.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Those aren't fake exhausts. Fake exhausts have no outlet. These are just exhaust tips. Take a look at the atlas, there are plastic pieces in the fake exhausts and the outlet is under the car.


They are fake you can see the sides of the exhaust pipe pointing into them. Just because they may be metal doesnt make them any more real. They are completely open and you can see through them.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Those aren't fake exhausts. Fake exhausts have no outlet. These are just exhaust tips. Take a look at the atlas, there are plastic pieces in the fake exhausts and the outlet is under the car.


https://youtu.be/5OBdqRv6JO4?t=211


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Veedubin02 said:


> They are fake you can see the sides of the exhaust pipe pointing into them. Just because they may be metal doesnt make them any more real. They are completely open and you can see through them.


This is a fake exhaust outlet which is literally blocked off with plastic and just for looks










The GMC isn't a fake exhaust outlet, it's the same setup as the current gen atlas- tips that come through outlet covers.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> This is a fake exhaust outlet which is literally blocked off with plastic and just for looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol let me give you some back story. TimK complained about the bumper cutouts being fake tips and how he doesnt like them. While agree they are fake (they arent connected to the exhaust, you cant be the tip of something without being connected to it) I dont have an issue with it. He then showed a picture of the Traverse that has actual exhaust pipes coming out the back. This came to mind when I saw the AT4, same manufacturer as the Traverse, hence my post. While the picture you posted is also fake and worse because there is no opening, it does not make the bumper cutouts any less fake. They are designed to look like exhaust tips when in fact they don't even touch the exhaust. I'll also add that outlet and tip are not synonymous.


----------

